

The most ambitious computer game project in history - Emperorlou
http://universeprojects.com

======
Emperorlou
The video is a conecpt video. There has been a lot of work done on the game
itself but please understand that we're gathering interest in the concept
alone at this time. Our goal right now is to produce a proof-of-concept by
putting together our technical demos into a single application. Please read
the follow blog post for answers to many of the most asked questions:
<http://universeprojects.blogspot.ca/>

